# History of the Evangelical Movement in America



## cih1355 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yesterday, I finished reading the book, _The American Evangelical Story_, by Douglas Sweeney. He says that evangelicals are a movement of orthodox Protestants with an eighteenth-century twist. He says that the evangelical movement emerged from the Great Awakening. I think it was a good book. Has anyone else read it?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 16, 2009)

Never heard of it.


----------



## tgoerz (Mar 1, 2009)

Sweeney is professor of church history at Trinity(Deerfield). He has contributed heavily to the Jonathan Edwards project at Yale.

He co-edited...The Sermons of Jonathan Edwards: A Reader (Yale University Press); the author of Nathaniel Taylor, New Haven Theology, and the Legacy of Jonathan Edwards (Oxford University Press); the editor of Jonathan Edwards's "Miscellanies" Nos. 1153-1360, The Works of Jonathan Edwards, vol. 23 (Yale University Press); the coeditor of Jonathan Edwards at Home and Abroad: Historical Memories, Cultural Movements, Global Horizons (University of South Carolina Press); the author of The American Evangelical Story: A History of the Movement (Baker Academic); the coeditor of The New England Theology: From Jonathan Edwards to Edwards Amasa Park (Baker Academic); and the author of Jonathan Edwards and the Ministry of the Word (InterVarsity Press).


----------

